# Transformador conceptos teoricos



## fernandob (Jul 11, 2008)

hola, les hago unas consultas a ver si me las pueden evacuar.

lo mejor es si alguno conoce algunas web pero puntualmente no encontre justo mis dudas:

1 -- supongo que tengo un transformador, por simplicidad imaginemos un nucleo toro o de E .
quiero saber que es eso de saturacion del nucleo , sin cuentas que estoy oxidado con eso, el concepto si.
me parece a mi :
dado un nucleo , un primario con P vueltas y un secundario con S vueltas.
ese transformador va a funcionar mannteniendo la relacion de transformadorrmacion hasta un determinado valor de  corriente , ya sea del primario o del sec. luego se satura ?
es asi ?
pero por otro lado veo que por ejemplo un transformador de intensidad es u nucleo toro que en el primario pasa solo una espira y puede circular hasta 1000 amper y no drama.

2 --- supongamos un transformador 1 a 1 o sea que entra lo mismo que sale .
si quiero el doble de tension en el secundario tengo que bobinar el doble de espiras en ese secundario  ?
si quiero 10 veces mas de tension debo bobinar 10 veces mas de vueltas .
o sea que si 1: 1 eran 200 vueltas de cada lado para hacerlo 1 : 10 debere hacer 200 y 2000 vueltas ?

3 --- de nuevo el tema de saturacion: 
se satura por que le ponga muchas vueltas en el secundario ?
para mi el secundario es el "captor" o el sensor o receptor .
o se satura solo por el campo que genera el primario solamente ?
la saturacion hace que pierda linealidad al principio y luego no transformadorrme mas o sea no induzca mas de un lado al otro ? 

4 --- veo por ejemplo una pinza amperometrica que tiene el nucleo que hace de sensor y es un diametro grande .......por otro lado los transformadores tratan de concentrar todo en un espacio chico (concentrar el campo magnetico) ......estuve por curiosidad provando la pinza amp. y con solo un cable que paso mide ok. este el cable en el medio del circulo o cerca de un borde.
ahi no tengo un nucleo compacto.....como es el tema ?



como dije antes si alguien sabe y me puede poner algo de teoria,* conceptos *sencillos hablado de transformadores , se agradece , cuando comienza el mar de formulas suelo ahogarme.
si alguno la tiene clara con ese tema me encantaria conversar (o mas bien teclear) para desasnarme un poco .  

bueno por ahora es eso, tengo que meterme en OP yo que soy digital de bebe pero voy a leer y practicar, solo preguntare si tengo dudas luego de quemarme las pestañas.....(sino.....termino haciendo lo que critico).

saludos y gracias


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 11, 2008)

> 1 -- supongo que tengo un transformador, por simplicidad imaginemos un nucleo toro o de E .
> quiero saber que es eso de saturacion del nucleo , sin cuentas que estoy oxidado con eso, el concepto si.
> me parece a mi :
> dado un nucleo , un primario con P vueltas y un secundario con S vueltas.
> ...


No.  Se te satura si la tension en el primario pasa de cierto limite.
Como se ahorra cobre y hierro cuanto mas alta es la induccion magnetica en el nucleo, se los bobina para que en condiciones de trabajo queden casi al comienzo de la zona de saturacion.  Si se le aumenta la tension, entra en zona de saturacion y la corriente en el primario se te va al carajo --> sobrecalentamiento peligroso.



> 2 --- supongamos un transformador 1 a 1 o sea que entra lo mismo que sale .
> si quiero el doble de tension en el secundario tengo que bobinar el doble de espiras en ese secundario  ?
> si quiero 10 veces mas de tension debo bobinar 10 veces mas de vueltas .
> o sea que si 1: 1 eran 200 vueltas de cada lado para hacerlo 1 : 10 debere hacer 200 y 2000 vueltas ?


Si.



> 3 --- de nuevo el tema de saturacion:
> se satura por que le ponga muchas vueltas en el secundario ?
> para mi el secundario es el "captor" o el sensor o receptor .
> o se satura solo por el campo que genera el primario solamente ?
> la saturacion hace que pierda linealidad al principio y luego no transformadorrme mas o sea no induzca mas de un lado al otro ?


Al reves, se satura si te quedas corto con las vueltas.
La perdida de linealidad es porque a la fem inducida en el nucleo tenes que restarle la caida de tension por la resistencia del primario. Como en saturacion la corriente se te dispara, esa caida es importante.



> 4 --- veo por ejemplo una pinza amperometrica que tiene el nucleo que hace de sensor y es un diametro grande .......por otro lado los transformadores tratan de concentrar todo en un espacio chico (concentrar el campo magnetico) ......estuve por curiosidad provando la pinza amp. y con solo un cable que paso mide ok. este el cable en el medio del circulo o cerca de un borde.
> ahi no tengo un nucleo compacto.....como es el tema ?


Que no varie la lectura con la posicion del cable en la pinza no puede explicarse con palabras, eso es una consecuencia de las leyes del electromagnetismo (la ley de Ampere). 
Esta ley es la expresion integral de un resultado experimental de Ampere, y es una de las leyes utilizadas por Maxwell para proponer en 1861 sus famosas "ecuaciones de Maxwell".


----------



## fernandob (Jul 12, 2008)

_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> Al reves, se satura si te quedas corto con las vueltas.
> La perdida de linealidad es porque a la fem inducida en el nucleo tenes que restarle la caida de tension por la resistencia del primario. Como en saturacion la corriente se te dispara, esa caida es importante.
> .



gracias por responder, me puedes explicar un poco mas esto ?

por otro lado pones qu ese satura si la tension en el primario sobrepasa............de ahi que un transformador como el de una pinza amp. no tenga problema ?

para corrientes debiles es lo mismo un nucleo muy bierto que uno de diametro minimo ?

tienes algo de información de este tipo de temas ?
sabes si podria usar un sensor de efecto hall para corrientes debiles .

saludos


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jul 13, 2008)

bueno, antes que nada no vendria nada mal un poco de teoria, pero te comento algo, cuando el nucleo se "satura" significa que para lograr mayor densidad de lineas de fuerza en el circuito magnetico necesitas mayor cantidad de amperes en el inductor en relacion a la zona donde el nucleo no esta en saturacion. si prestas atensión al ciclo de histeresis de un nucleo magnetico, ves que en el eje y (densidad de flujo) aumenta su valor a medida que aumentas el balor de x (corriente electrica en el inductor o primario) hasta que llega un punto donde por mas que aumentes la corriente, la densidad de flujo no aumenta en la misma relacion, inclusive llega un punto donde la densidad de flujo no crece mas y la corriente se dispara a valores muy altos, a esto se llama saturacion del nucleo. hay varios parametros mas ademas del Bmax del nucleo, como la remanencia magnetica y la fuerza coercitiva, que dan parametros entre otras cosas como las perdidas por histeresis del nucleo.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 13, 2008)

voy a buscar en web un poco , te agradezco , a ambos.
es un tema que siempre lo esquive, pero veremos si con paciencia y un tecito sale.
cuento con ustedes si tengo dudas.

les mando un abrazo.

fernandob


----------



## guitarmoi (Jul 18, 2008)

La saturacion se da por el ciclo de histeresis q es tambien responsable de perdidas en el nucleo


----------



## danfly (Feb 14, 2013)

Yo tengo esta duda... Que es lo que hace que un transformador tenga un mejor acoplamiento... estoy usando un Toroide con una relación de 4 a 40 vueltas, la frecuencia para la que quiero usarlo es de casi 2MHz, pero el voltaje no responde a la relación de transformación =S... probé a mover la frecuencia para ver donde era que mejor respondía y fue por ahí como a las 450kHz, pero aún así la mejor relación que pude obtener fue entrada de 1V y salida de 0.1V alimentado por el lado de baja ¬¬ se supone que la cosa me debía dar 10 V, volteé el transformador y ps peor, voltaje ultra miniatura, tons quisiera saber que es lo que hace que el acople mejore, mayor flujo? mayor campo?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 14, 2013)

Fotos , diagramas                          ?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 14, 2013)

quizas sea de ayuda encontre algo de info en estos hilos 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...e-inductores-ferrita-mediante-software-72399/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/transformadores-toroidales-ferrita-88091/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/calculo-transformadores-ferrita-25458/


----------

